# DNA 200 replacement screen



## MorneW (24/2/17)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help with replacement screen for a DNA 200 device?


----------



## Bender (19/7/17)

@MorneW Still looking for a screen?
R100


----------



## MorneW (19/7/17)

Bender said:


> @MorneW Still looking for a screen?
> R100


Hey bud. Came right, thanks though.

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## Totalrebel142 (2/10/17)

Hi guys, does anyone know where I can find a replacement sreen for a dna 200 device?


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/10/17)

Totalrebel142 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know where I can find a replacement sreen for a dna 200 device?



Speak to @Maxxis from Lung Candy , he should be able to help you out and install it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Totalrebel142 (2/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Speak to @Maxxis from Lung Candy , he should be able to help you out and install it for you.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

